

Innovation Sex: What if Instagram and Foursquare hooked up? - FPM

Are two apps better than one? Instagram and Foursquare are great apps, no doubt. Could their greatness be multiplied together to be exponentially better? Think the coolness and ease of Instagram mixed together with the discovery power of Foursquare.<p>I would go crazy for a Instagram/Foursquare feature that allowed you to PLAY hide and seek with your friends. Step 1: Take a snapshot of something cool. Step 2: Give the photo more value. Step 3: Use that picture to connect with your friends!<p>The possibilities are endless from the hypothetical offspring of Instagram and Foursquare. These two apps need each other. Foursquare needs more pictures, and Instagram needs to give people more things to do with their awesome photos.<p>We have introduce these two Instagram and Foursquare so they could knock boots...we added some gaming components!and...<p>http://itunes.apple.com/tw/app/id443035193?mt=8
======
FPM
Tell me what you think about the app! Thanks

